

Show HN: Solve your legal problems - nehalm

As a lawyer, my friends regularly ask me for help with their businesses&#x27; legal problems. Most have common issues, like deciding where to incorporate or whether to change a contract. It would take valuable hours away from their business to find a good, affordable lawyer; it would take even longer to solve the problems themselves.<p>I built PlainLegal to make it easy for startups and small businesses to solve their legal issues. PlainLegal&#x27;s streamlined process connects you with our group of prescreened lawyers so you don&#x27;t have to waste time looking for the right lawyer through Google searches or personal referrals. Our goal is to quickly connect you with the right lawyer so you can get back to business.<p>Once you contact us, PlainLegal&#x27;s team works directly with you to understand your legal issues. We will then show you a personalized list of lawyers so you can pick the one that&#x27;s best for you. We&#x27;ve selected lawyers to be part of PlainLegal based on their qualifications and ability to communicate clear, actionable steps in plain English. Each lawyer has at least 4 years of experience and understands start-ups and small businesses. Some are even entrepreneurs themselves.<p>If you have any questions during the process, our team is always available to provide support and make sure your problems are solved. We are launching our alpha today for startups and small businesses based in New York. Get started now at www.plainlegal.com.
======
tlongren
Damn, I was hoping you could get me off the hook for marijuana possession. I
see this is targeted at businesses, though. ;)

------
just_madhu
Looks awesome!

